# Tape pro spacer plate



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

It looks like our mate Tom from tape pro has been busy again.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1slXVfCexU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Thats a great idea.....are you sure they haven't got Kiwi's on their team :whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

That is a good idea, Simple too, You would get further than a 5.5 box, But it wouldnt do no coat etc. Good team tapepro, Great ideas, Nice it see it coming from downunder, Haha suck it northern hemisphere:thumbup: :jester:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

cazna said:


> That is a good idea, Simple too, You would get further than a 5.5 box, But it wouldnt do no coat etc. Good team tapepro, Great ideas, Nice it see it coming from downunder, Haha suck it northern hemisphere:thumbup: :jester:


Not wanting to burst your southern hemisphere bubble, cazna (yeah, right ), but I've been doing that already, with my 5.5 (and Columbia extendable handle), to give me different width sizes for coating screws, instead of using nail spotters.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Not wanting to burst your southern hemisphere bubble, cazna (yeah, right ), but I've been doing that already, with my 5.5 (and Columbia extendable handle), to give me different width sizes for coating screws, instead of using nail spotters.


The 5.5 is sweet for screws and tapepros plate could be used the same, A nailspotter, I do one hotmud hand, Then tapepro 3 nailspotter 2nd coat and DMs 5.5 to finish the screws, Then only a light sand and all is well, Great minds think alike justme, ( Or bizarre twisted minds that no one else understands :jester


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

cazna said:


> The 5.5 is sweet for screws and tapepros plate could be used the same, A nailspotter, I do one hotmud hand, Then tapepro 3 nailspotter 2nd coat and DMs 5.5 to finish the screws, Then only a light sand and all is well, Great minds think alike justme, ( Or bizarre twisted minds that no one else understands :jester


I do one by hand with AP, then if using the 5.5, right now the spacer plates I have for it allow for 2" and 3" wide.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

JustMe said:


> I do one by hand with AP, then if using the 5.5, right now the spacer plates I have for it allow for 2" and 3" wide.


Are there spacer plates for the 5.5?? These spacer plates add a whole new use to a box and does away with some of them, But im finding it a but hard to believe, Does the spacer plate on a box actually box and feather off the edges as well as the real size box?? The blade set wont be the same will it so they will always need back wiped to smooth the mud down wont they?? How messy does the plate get?? Does the mud spread all over it?? Im finding it hard to imagine its as good a correct size box.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> Are there spacer plates for the 5.5?? These spacer plates add a whole new use to a box and does away with some of them, But im finding it a but hard to believe, Does the spacer plate on a box actually box and feather off the edges as well as the real size box?? The blade set wont be the same will it so they will always need back wiped to smooth the mud down wont they?? How messy does the plate get?? Does the mud spread all over it?? Im finding it hard to imagine its as good a correct size box.



I am sure Tom will be able to answer your questions.:thumbsup:


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

*Recess Plate*

This plate can feather the edge quite well. If you set the blade tension to 4 or 5 (on a Tapepro box), it is very flat so wants to feather at the shoulder of the recess anyway - you just need to stop the mud from going out further. Added to this the mud presses against the plate from the inside, forcing the plate down to contact the wall - kind of like a skid.
If you get a thick edge, first try adjusting the blade tension. You can fine tune it by bending the plate a little next to the stops.
It's designed to be used as a quick means of bedding the tape and filling the recess, so will always have a couple of coats applied over it. Leaves a nice machine finish after taping, compared to bedding the tape by hand.
The plate sits flush against the bottom of the box and is relatively thin stainless steel - not much space for mud to get into.

More pics here: http://www.tapepro.com/?p=tools&t=rp

Cheers,
Tom.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

cazna said:


> Are there spacer plates for the 5.5??


No spacer plates available, that I know of. They're ones I made, to see how such plates might work with such a box, for such an application. They work well enough. I'm going to build some upgrades to the plates, based on what I learned from the ones I've got.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> That is a good idea, Simple too, You would get further than a 5.5 box, But it wouldnt do no coat etc. Good team tapepro, Great ideas, Nice it see it coming from downunder, Haha suck it northern hemisphere:thumbup: :jester:


WTF, wiping tape out with a 6" knife and chasing behind your boxes with a trowel. Does your gravity work different down there or something, So your boxes don't coat right or something:blink:

You can keep your methods, down under :whistling2:


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

cazna said:


> The 5.5 is sweet for screws and tapepros plate could be used the same, A nailspotter, I do one hotmud hand, Then tapepro 3 nailspotter 2nd coat and DMs 5.5 to finish the screws, Then only a light sand and all is well, Great minds think alike justme, ( Or bizarre twisted minds that no one else understands :jester


 Isn't the 5.5 a bit big for spotting the screws? Abit too much sanding for me and you'd maybe as well skimming the whole board!:blink:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

E.K Taper said:


> Isn't the 5.5 a bit big for spotting the screws? Abit too much sanding for me and you'd maybe as well skimming the whole board!:blink:


Try it and find out, Its a tight skim, Sanded with and pc, There is about 3 inchs of very flat mud left at the end :thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> WTF, wiping tape out with a 6" knife and chasing behind your boxes with a trowel. Does your gravity work different down there or something, So your boxes don't coat right or something:blink:
> 
> You can keep your methods, down under :whistling2:


thought the same 2Buck, don't like the box the plate I would like to try though


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

E.K Taper said:


> Isn't the 5.5 a bit big for spotting the screws? Abit too much sanding for me and you'd maybe as well skimming the whole board!:blink:


 Again, it depends on how you sand,,,,, with a PC,,, its near bout perfect,, actually a 6" would be better. The more mud on it, the less the sander is on paper.

However, if you still pushing an idot stick,,,,, then of course, a 4" "tear drop" would be the best nail spot for you.


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Again, it depends on how you sand,,,,, with a PC,,, its near bout perfect,, actually a 6" would be better. The more mud on it, the less the sander is on paper.
> 
> However, if you still pushing an idot stick,,,,.


That would be me!
I see what ye mean about the 6" and the PC though, its not gonna tear into the paper. Got the Flex Giraffe sander comin this week yeeeeeHaaaa! Thats EK into the 21st century!:rockon:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

E.K Taper said:


> Isn't the 5.5 a bit big for spotting the screws? Abit too much sanding for me and you'd maybe as well skimming the whole board!:blink:


I would never in my life coat screws with 5.5


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

E.K Taper said:


> That would be me!
> I see what ye mean about the 6" and the PC though, its not gonna tear into the paper. Got the Flex Giraffe sander comin this week yeeeeeHaaaa! Thats EK into the 21st century!:rockon:


So have you used it yet


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

E.K Taper said:


> That would be me!
> I see what ye mean about the 6" and the PC though, its not gonna tear into the paper. Got the Flex Giraffe sander comin this week yeeeeeHaaaa! Thats EK into the 21st century!:rockon:


I have a flex giraffe EK, For the last 8 years, Its great, I use it with a festool CT22 vacuum, If you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> So have you used it yet


Erm, no! Having to shop around for a suitable generator between me and a couple of the lads but hopefully get one by the weekend.
:thumbsup:


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

cazna said:


> I have a flex giraffe EK, For the last 8 years, Its great, I use it with a festool CT22 vacuum, If you have any questions feel free to ask.


 Cheers Cazna, I'll let you know how I get on. We have a lad who's been doing all our pole sanding for us so we may just let him carry on with the Flex Giraffe. If he takes care of it!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Gday EK. I have a Portacable sander with a starmix vac. This is the generator that I use when needed. It has an inverter so the power does not fluctuate you can even run a laptop with it.
http://www.generatorplace.com.au/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=13


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for that Gazman! I see you can get a connection for it that doubles the output to 4Kva, thought the Honda looked a bit small at first but that would help. Cheers:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

This thread started out about the recess plate that Tape pro have produced.
Tom from Tape Pro was kind enough to send me a plate and a Tape pro box (the plate only fits that box) a few weeks ago. Tom also sent a pair of knife blades that attach to the Twister handle I dont have a twister so I passed them on to Cazna.
I have been on a lot of patch jobs lately so I have not had a chance to try the recess plate.
BUT TOMORROW IS THE DAY.
So I will give my opinion tomorrow. Thanks Tom for the chance to give it a go. And thanks for the cap.:thumbup:. It has a nice logo, dont you think 2Buck?


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey Tom, how about a plate to fit my 5.5" DM to take it down to a 3" nail spotter :yes:.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Kiwiman said:


> Hey Tom, how about a plate to fit my 5.5" DM to take it down to a 3" nail spotter :yes:.


:hammer::no:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, now Cazna or casna has to post some pics of the knives that attach to the twister handle.

Very interesting:glare:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Well I got to try out Tom`s spacer plate today. And I must say the results were pretty impressive. Our system has been Homax with hot mud, let that set. Then run the 5,5 DM box with hot mud. Then the 8" TT with AP. Finnish off with the 10" TT with AP. The problem with the 5.5" was the amount of trips to the pump. Being such a small box it does not hold much.
Using the spacer plate with the Tape Pro box certanly cuts down the amount of trips to the pump. The 5.5" would cover about 8m before refilling. The larger box with the plate did 22m. Thats alot of walking saved. My first concern was that it would leave "fat" edges, but I was wrong. It feathered the edges very well. Overall 10/10. I realize that it will not fit every ones system but it sure fits mine.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

tomg said:


> :hammer::no:


*Oh man!!!*  
Ok then how about a Tapepro box with a 3" plate for spotting screws, so much easier to control than a standard spotter, two fills would be enough for a house :yes:.
I love my spotter but I also hate it because it doesn't have a break and it's hard to keep flat on the board.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> *Oh man!!!*
> Ok then how about a Tapepro box with a 3" plate for spotting screws, so much easier to control than a standard spotter, two fills would be enough for a house :yes:.
> I love my spotter but I also hate it because it doesn't have a break and it's hard to keep flat on the board.


 Yea i would brake out my old blueline box for that:thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well, now Cazna or casna has to post some pics of the knives that attach to the twister handle.
> 
> Very interesting:glare:


Good to hear the plate and box works well gaz, I really would have bet my left nut that it would have left thick edges, But lucky me i didnt so i get to keep it, Nice tools tapepro, Heres some pics of the knife on the twister handle, Havent tryed it yet. Its stainlees, the other smaller one is bluesteel.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Good to hear the plate and box works well gaz, I really would have bet my left nut that it would have left thick edges, But lucky me i didnt so i get to keep it, Nice tools tapepro, Heres some pics of the knife on the twister handle, Havent tryed it yet. Its stainlees, the other smaller one is bluesteel.


Now that's a cute idea:thumbup:

The only problem I see is having to keep the brake on. So out comes the duct tape or hose clamp to hold it in place. The other problem is do you want to use a expensive box handle for this. Just 2 negatives I see with the product. But for some reason I would buy one, and those that have more than one box handle may too.

can't see in the pic, but are the bolts that attach it , have a hex head or flat rivet head. Flat rivet head would be better IMO. They would allow you to clean/wipe the blade across your mud pan or bucket better

And whats with the Kangaroo LOGO, it looks like it's taking a Poop or something:blink:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Hex heads, Good simple idea isnt it, Its actually a nice blade, Quite stiff and strong accross the backbone and the blade doesnt flex as much as some of the hand knifes that size i have, It would prob make a nice hand knife.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Hex heads, Good simple idea isnt it, Its actually a nice blade, Quite stiff and strong accross the backbone and the blade doesnt flex as much as some of the hand knifes that size i have, It would prob make a nice hand knife.


Gee, tomg is going to think I hate him or something but......

I would go with a low profile head on the bolt myself. We use the knife on the pole for laying tape mostly. So since the mud is fairly runny, it can get running down the the whole blade, so sometimes you half to wipe/clean the whole blade, we do this mostly on top of a mud bucket (with some mud in it for stability) and sometimes a mud pan. The bolts to me would keep catching on the rim of the bucket or pan, which will become irritating to me over time, so something with a lower profile would be nicer IMO.

Off to teach my 16 year old Daughter how to drive, if I never grace these forums again, you know why

Your turns coming sooner than you think Cazna, they grow up Too!!!!! fast:blink:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Lol, I hope you make it back alive, I hope she dosnt take after her father and hit 2bucks..................Good luck.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Off to teach my 16 year old Daughter how to drive, if I never grace these forums again, you know why


You poor sod, I remember those days, it's like sitting in the passenger seat of a runaway car and there's no one behind the wheel.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Kiwiman said:


> Hey Tom, how about a plate to fit my 5.5" DM to take it down to a 3" nail spotter :yes:.


Should be easy enough to make something to try. Like cut a rectangular piece of flexible non rusting metal (aluminum?) that is thin enough to slip under the tube that's the spacer covering for one of the pins that's inside the box - the pins that help hold the box together. Make the piece wide enough to suit your width needs, and long enough that it'll sit just behind the blade, once you've wedged it under the pin spacer cover.

You might get a bit of leakage to that side, till any mud on the underside of that side of the box hardens up a bit. Something maybe added to the piece to help prevent that lateral leakage could be of some help. Till then, controlling how hard one pushes on the box should help.

I'd also remove the internal lid spring device.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Now that's a cute idea:thumbup:
> 
> The only problem I see is having to keep the brake on. So out comes the duct tape or hose clamp to hold it in place. The other problem is do you want to use a expensive box handle for this. Just 2 negatives I see with the product. But for some reason I would buy one, and those that have more than one box handle may too.
> 
> ...


With our handles you can lock the brake on: apply the brake, then tighten the FH016 screw: (http://www.tapepro.com/manuals/fhx_d.pdf)








The screws and wingnuts are the same as fitted to our boxes, socket head cap screws.

Go skip! (the kangaroo)

Cheers,
Tom.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Cheers for that tip on the brake Tom.

That poop 2buck is the commonwealth star, Its part of the austrailian flag along with the southern cross stars, Our flags the same but without the commonwealth star.

http://www.itsanhonour.gov.au/symbols/flag.cfm


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

OMG 2buck - did you crap on the Southern Cross and their national flag? You owe them an apology. I hear in Toronto the hockey players coming to town crap on the Maple Leafs!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> OMG 2buck - did you crap on the Southern Cross and their national flag? You owe them an apology. I hear in Toronto the hockey players coming to town crap on the Maple Leafs!


But look at the picture It looks like a kangaroo taking a dump:blink:

But your right, I should be a good little Canuck and apologize:thumbup:

Here's a sexy sexy center fold pic for you Aussies


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> OMG 2buck - did you crap on the Southern Cross and their national flag? You owe them an apology. I hear in Toronto the hockey players coming to town crap on the Maple Leafs!


Here's a link to watch a real hockey team , who are playing right now, score 0-0 so far,,,,, Uhm 0-1 for the bad guys now http://www.kiwi-sportz.eu/stream-2.html

It's a kiwi sports feed:thumbup:, I didn't know they liked hockey, and they picked a good team to watch too:thumbup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Pretty sad 2 Buck when Toronto Maple Leaf fans get excited by the fact that there is no score yet against Toronto. Enjoy it while it lasts.

Didnt get much from that link other than an ad for a box store and somebody saying Kezler Rulz?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Pretty sad 2 Buck when Toronto Maple Leaf fans get excited by the fact that there is no score yet against Toronto. Enjoy it while it lasts.
> 
> Didnt get much from that link other than an ad for a box store and somebody saying Kezler Rulz?


try this then, 2-1 Toronto now:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: http://forum.wiziwig.eu/forums/29-NHL-Icehockey


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> Good to hear the plate and box works well gaz, I really would have bet my left nut that it would have left thick edges, But lucky me i didnt so i get to keep it, Nice tools tapepro, Heres some pics of the knife on the twister handle, Havent tryed it yet. Its stainlees, the other smaller one is bluesteel.


great! Now I need a twister handle ..and a short handle.. buy this ya need that ..buy that ya need this ... You guys are killing me ! 
I know where the twister comes in play .. wall seams above head ?
Or in any case where seam is not directly in front or above you? 

more tools than a doctor ,,,and don't make near as much money!!:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> great! Now I need a twister handle ..and a short handle.. buy this ya need that ..buy that ya need this ... You guys are killing me !
> I know where the twister comes in play .. wall seams above head ?
> Or in any case where seam is not directly in front or above you?
> 
> more tools than a doctor ,,,and don't make near as much money!!:yes:


$10,000 more bucks, and you will be all set:thumbup:

You will get to learn how to run those boxes, just above your eye sight line, but after that,,,,, yep, that box handle would be real nice:thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> great! Now I need a twister handle ..and a short handle.. buy this ya need that ..buy that ya need this ... You guys are killing me !
> I know where the twister comes in play .. wall seams above head ?
> Or in any case where seam is not directly in front or above you?
> 
> more tools than a doctor ,,,and don't make near as much money!!:yes:


 
Just get everything moore, Its fun :yes:, Becouse 4 inch angle heads turn me on so much i ordered the goldblatt g2 head last week. 

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Angle-Heads/Goldblatt-4inch-Angle-Head.html

Oh Yeah, Cant wait to try it.

Booo Hoooo, Not goldblatt your all screaming, Well, My 2 and 3.75 goldblatts are sweet, Run great, They were a bit scratchy for a start but a wet and dry sandpaper on the blades now they are great, I have never had to adjust them, Maybe i got lucky???


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

JustMe said:


> Should be easy enough to make something to try. Like cut a rectangular piece of flexible non rusting metal (aluminum?) that is thin enough to slip under the tube that's the spacer covering for one of the pins that's inside the box - the pins that help hold the box together. Make the piece wide enough to suit your width needs, and long enough that it'll sit just behind the blade, once you've wedged it under the pin spacer cover.
> 
> You might get a bit of leakage to that side, till any mud on the underside of that side of the box hardens up a bit. Something maybe added to the piece to help prevent that lateral leakage could be of some help. Till then, controlling how hard one pushes on the box should help.
> 
> I'd also remove the internal lid spring device.


Thanks Justme, I'm already getting some ideas floating around inside my last remaining brain cell, when I get some spare time I'll be looking into it, I took the spring out of the DM box before the first time I even used it, to me it would just make it harder to clean and I run all my other box's without springs anyway.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

tomg said:


> With our handles you can lock the brake on: apply the brake, then tighten the FH016 screw: (http://www.tapepro.com/manuals/fhx_d.pdf)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hey tom, That works great, Just tighten the screw and it locks the brake, I had a go today. Thats just a new ceiling, Banjo and troweled hotmud, I did one side of the no coat with 7 box then wiped it with the twister blade, Thats 3 metres high and i could reach it, Just, But being able to lock that blade at an angle that suits is great, I did the other side then 12 boxed the flats, 5.5 boxed the screws, Left it over lunch then hand did where the 7 box off set meets the 12 boxed flats. Leave for a few days then sand and paint.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

I was looking at those pictures and was thinking about drilling a couple holes in a pan and mounting right under the blade so my helper could wipe out ceiling tapes without wiping the knife off it would just run in the pan . Does this make sense ? :blink:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

sdrdrywall said:


> I was looking at those pictures and was thinking about drilling a couple holes in a pan and mounting right under the blade so my helper could wipe out ceiling tapes without wiping the knife off it would just run in the pan . Does this make sense ? :blink:


I think I seen a vid on something similar once, I haven't seen them for sale tho.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> I was looking at those pictures and was thinking about drilling a couple holes in a pan and mounting right under the blade so my helper could wipe out ceiling tapes without wiping the knife off it would just run in the pan . Does this make sense ? :blink:


I think about that too, and I'm sure others do too. But a mud pan would be too thick IMO. When you come to a wall, it would be kind of pain to wipe the tape, possible , but still a pain,,,,,, but if the pan were say a inch thick:yes:, and had a fairly deep catch bason.

So if you come up with any ideas, and make one, post pictures of your results,,,, so we can steal them:whistling2:


----------

